# Wanted: Florida or Carolinas beach June 28-July 5 (July 4)



## Jbrown91 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi looking for coastal resort. Gulf shores, Destin, etc or Hilton Head, Mrytle Beach, etc. Week of July 4th, June 28-July 5 +/- a day. Need accomodations for 4 adults and 2 small children, we can make it work with 2 beds. 

Thanks


----------



## Jbrown91 (Jun 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Crafty71 (Jun 14, 2019)

Just sent you a PM...


----------



## Jbrown91 (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 18, 2019)

Have Island Links in HH, week of July 4th, 6/28-7/6  Resort not directly on the beach but less than a mile and the resort has a shuttle that runs to the beach all day.  Great infinity entrance pool with fountains for the little ones.  See my ad under last minute rentals, and pm me if interested.


----------



## Jbrown91 (Jun 24, 2019)

I've found something. Thanks for all the help.


----------

